# Share your July photos here!



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

July, always a good month to ride.

What cha got?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

July turned out to be a great month for riding. I ended up with just over 800 miles...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

That photo of the Washington Monument is incredible. I would buy a print of that. It's now my new desktop photo, except it would fit better if horizontal.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> July turned out to be a great month for riding. I ended up with just over 800 miles...


JP Weigle oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep, the Weigle has rapidly become my favorite bike....I have never had a bike that handled as well as this one..

It's even better that the frame/fork ended up costing me $200... I bought a the complete bike for $1000 and parted out the Campy parts for $800...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

We went on a family vacation in July and there was a combination of riding and driving and play and ..............

I posted some photos of different places in a thread in The Lounge (?) 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102704

This is my favourite.

My two daughters, flying kites on the beach at Cape Lookout in Oregon.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

MB1 said:


> July, always a good month to ride.
> 
> What cha got?



Not much.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

not too many bikes....too busy ridin to take pics. 

heres a few from the vaca to CO


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

*Standard River Shot*

Not much to compete with all the good photos of the regulars, but here's my contribution.

This is the Little Miami river, near Cincinnati. It's pretty popular with the conoe and kayak set, although it's pretty low right now.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I took this cool bike for a little spin around a parking lot in North Boulder










Pretty cool, but I wouldn't want to have toooooo many beers before riding it.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

kaotikgrl said:


> Your B&W one is wonderful !!!!!!


I was thinking the same about your B&W photo.

Enough with going west, when are you going to come and visit DC?


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

One NC, one NNC. 

Interestingly, the end of July found Undies Jr. driving a combine IN those grass seed fields rather than a bicycle next to them.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

kaotikgrl said:


> ...my boss here asked if I wanted to fill the place of someone who had dropped out of riding ragbrai with her. I said yes...


That is one of the best cycling-related photos I have seen here. Outstanding! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I think I've got some more interesting stuff at the office, but this is the best I can do from home. The angle of the sun is backing around and I can already feel the days shortening.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I do have to take some more pictures of/when riding. Granted my first trip took a few hours, but it was tons of fun.

1. The stable keeps growing. Never realized there is a lot of blue in my stable. Not pictures are Red,White.Blue trek 1500 and white and Blue KHS Team ST mountain bike. 

2. The Future is Bikes!


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

kaotikgrl said:


> Thanks! Iowa is a beautiful state as seen from a bicycle. It gave me lots of opportunities to get good photos.


The rays of sunlight coming down really make that a cool shot. Post the rest of the report as soon as you can!


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Already posted this in a different thread, but I like it  










And, since there is already one of fireworks, here's another.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

*Ssgp*

The Silver Spring Grand Prix.

Play Where's Waldo? Find bikeboy389 and his wife.


Late in the race.
The kids (one teenager not mine).
Me + triplets.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

moisture


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

*some photo's from our 'alternative marmotte' 21 july*

Hi, here are some photo's of me from the 'alternative'marmotte,
organized by my club, FCTrappistfrom Amsterdam.
We were with 35 people, much calmer than the official one!
(It's a tour/race that leads over 4 cols, and is about 180 K in distance ) 
All images by FopZ.com


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

[email protected] what a GREAT bunch of photos. Beach photos, mountain photos, kid shots, riding stuff, rainbows in the desert, racing, food, fireworks, statues (I'm not so sure about those pink rims on the bianchi.....).

I love 'em all.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

A work in progress for a Breast Cancer awareness auction. They wanted pink, they got pink.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Limoncello? We can make our own.*



kaotikgrl said:


> ........ What time of year is it mid 70 degrees with cool ocean breezes in DC? Or do any of your routes have a place to get good Limoncello’s? It’s got to be one or the other
> There isn't enough hot chocolate in all of the DC to get me to ride in the winter back there!!!


There are plenty of places to get the bottled stuff around here (home made is much better) although I wouldn't necessarily want to quaff a few while riding.

When to visit DC? Forget December-March if you don't like cold weather riding (well worth doing if you ask me!). Forget July, August and early September if you don't like disgusting heat and humidity (I don't but what are you going to do?). The Spring is great for blossoms and fresh greenery, the fall is great for the turning leaves. BTW there are lots of bike messenger boyz in town although I have no idea if they are cute or not-you can make up your own mind on that one.......

Cool ocean breezes? All you have to do is ride south along the Potomac or in Southern Maryland. We always plan our rides down that way to end with a tailwind. Although IMO the best riding is to the west of DC on endless miles of rolling farmlands, empty roads, past small towns and Civil War Battlefields. Not to mention the C&O Canal and Towpath.

Spend a week or 2 and you will likely fall in love with the place (at least until the weather turns).


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Gulf of Taranto*

...in Puglia (southern Italy). Cycled the coast for a week.

BTW, lots of photos in my blog:
www.italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Very nice pics, keep them coming everybody...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

*A few from my trip*

Here are a few that I like from my trip...


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

The race shots are actually late June (sorry), but I was on vacation the first half of July and missed the June post. Here's what I got......


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

Here are a couple from a trip to north Idaho.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Okanagan Wine Tasting*

These are a few photos from last weekend spent visiting wineries in the South Okanagan valley of British Columbia. The wines here are getting better by the year. The climate is a little like southern France, only much colder in the winter. The idea was actually to have a cycling/wine tasting tour. A friend and I drove from Vancouver to Osoyoos, meeting two other friends. I was going to cycle, meeting them at a few wineries. But, little shoe issue, as in - 'OK, how did I manage to bring one road biking shoe with Look cleats and one shoe with SPDs?' The bike shops in the little towns near where we stayed did not have the necessary stuff in stock ("we can get in Monday, maybe Tuesday...'.uhh, that's nice, I will be home by then'"). So, there was nothing for it but to visit many, many wineries and drink much wine - life is so hard. (Besides, it was 37 degrees, kind of hot for a northern boy to ride up some of these hills)

The photos:

1) Road bike ready to go (forgive the distortion - new camera. Nk'mip vineyards and Osoyoos lake in background) 
2) Burrowing Owl vineyard, looking south to Osoyoos from the Black Sage Bench (mmm, yummy merlot)
3) Blue Mountain vineyards (Pinot Gris to die for - the Brut isn't bad either)
4) The view from Anarchist mountain overlooking Osoyoos Lake (nasty climb, if I had actually cycled up it)


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Some from off road*

Wow, lots of nice riding and nice pictures from July. I'll add mine, from an MTB ride at a local trail system, the place I do most of my trail riding.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I wasn't too committed to the pink wheels on the Bianchi, as they were intended for the blue IRO in the right of the picture, though I was unsure what color it would turn out like. Since I had the Miche hubs on there, I wanted to try it out, and go back to fixed on the Bianchi. I think the pastels look good, but nothing is set in stone for where the pink wheels will end up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

oarsman said:


> These are a few photos from last weekend spent visiting wineries in the South Okanagan valley of British Columbia. The wines here are getting better by the year. The climate is a little like southern France, only much colder in the winter. The idea was actually to have a cycling/wine tasting tour. A friend and I drove from Vancouver to Osoyoos, meeting two other friends. I was going to cycle, meeting them at a few wineries. But, little shoe issue, as in - 'OK, how did I manage to bring one road biking shoe with Look cleats and one shoe with SPDs?' The bike shops in the little towns near where we stayed did not have the necessary stuff in stock ("we can get in Monday, maybe Tuesday...'.uhh, that's nice, I will be home by then'"). So, there was nothing for it but to visit many, many wineries and drink much wine - life is so hard. (Besides, it was 37 degrees, kind of hot for a northern boy to ride up some of these hills)
> 
> The photos:
> 
> ...


Hey, I recognize all those places - I should since I live in the vicinity!

Anarchist is a horrible climb, not really because of the climb itself, but the narrow shoulders and really nowhere to get away from the tour buses and semis clawing their way up it.

BTW - it really doesn't get all that cold here in winter!!


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*"cold" is a relative term*



toomanybikes said:


> Hey, I recognize all those places - I should since I live in the vicinity!
> 
> BTW - it really doesn't get all that cold here in winter!!


Uhh, right...I am from Vancouver, "cold" is anything below 5 degrees - unless I am Nordic Skiing, which I do lots (and regularly go to Telemark, McCuollogh Lake, Sovereign Lake, Stake lake etc.). "Hot" is anything above 30. (yeah, I know "wussy coastal cyclist").


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Raced ORAMM.










Late afternoon near the house. 









Paddled with the GF 3-4 times per week last month. This is her just having fun.



















Me in my old faithful RPM.










Got married on the 28th.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Scot_Gore said:


> The race shots are actually late June (sorry), but I was on vacation the first half of July and missed the June post. Here's what I got......


Great stuff, what race is that?

BTW better sharpen your shotgun skills and practice you nasty father demeanor, I think your daughter is going to turn a lot of young mens heads quite soon (if she doesn't already).


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

It's the Great River Energy Bicycle Fest, also know as the Nature Valley Grand Prix. 

That's the last stage in Stillwater Minnesota, it's a circuit through town. It's got a killer 20% climb in it and it's about 14 or 15 laps of the circuit. The pictures don't capture the steepness (they never do).

Scot


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Cyclocross bike on the beach in Maine. Photo thanks to my brother...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You dog!*



Duckman said:


> .....Paddled with the GF 3-4 times per week last month.....
> 
> Got married on the 28th.


Does your GF know?!? :blush2: 


BTW Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

MB1 said:


> July, always a good month to ride.
> 
> What cha got?


Good.










Not so good.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Ouch!*



Hjalti said:


> ......Not so good.


That is the second frame you broke at the seat tube/BB join. This one is your Rivendell correct?

Wouldn't mind hearing how the warranty goes......


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Yep*



MB1 said:


> That is the second frame you broke at the seat tube/BB join. This one is your Rivendell correct?
> 
> Wouldn't mind hearing how the warranty goes......


Yep second time I've broken a frame this year. Same spot on both frames. The $30 dollar goodwill rescue didn't cause much grief, but I'm pretty bummed about this one. Riv has said they'll make it right. I'm sending it off at lunch today.

I'm riding my monocog now. Maybe it will hold up.:thumbsup:


----------

